# Caught on licensed premises after hours?



## positivenote (9 May 2006)

Hey all, not sure if this is the right place but this is a bit of a legal issue. I was in a certain premises after hours on sat night and the garda took everybody's name and addresses, altogether there was easily 30/40 names taken. Could there be any repercutions legally for those whoes names where taken, or is it just my paranoid self getting the better of me???
admin, if this aint the place im sorry for posting here.
Thanks


----------



## runner (9 May 2006)

*Re: on premises after hours?*

You will probably be prosecuted.


----------



## positivenote (9 May 2006)

*Re: on premises after hours?*

are you serious??? im paronoid enough as it is. i thought that it would be the propritors problem having people on the premises after hours... what does prosecuted mean in anyway?? paying a fine??


----------



## JohnnyBoy (9 May 2006)

*Re: on premises after hours?*

could be a summons!-but don't worry about it-no big deal!


----------



## runner (9 May 2006)

*Re: on premises after hours?*

Of course Im serious!
You are an adult by default since you were in a pub. How could the owner be responsible - unless he would not let you get out!


----------



## Leo (9 May 2006)

*Re: on premises after hours?*

Take a look at the court notes in the papers, you see this often enough. Usually a small fine.


----------



## MugsGame (9 May 2006)

*Re: on premises after hours?*

Can anyone point to the relevant statute? I was in a lock-in a few months ago and it didn't even occur to me that I might be commiting a offence (particularly as I wasn't drinking!).


----------



## MugsGame (9 May 2006)

*Re: on premises after hours?*

Hmm. Intoxicating Liquor Act 1927

with the [broken link removed].


----------



## dam099 (9 May 2006)

*Re: on premises after hours?*



			
				runner said:
			
		

> Of course Im serious!
> You are an adult by default since you were in a pub. How could the owner be responsible - unless he would not let you get out!


 
Actually I think both are responsible, the OP could have chosen to leave and the owner could have chosen to close the premises at the proper time.


----------



## soy (9 May 2006)

*Re: on premises after hours?*

if the guards decide to prosecute then you will be fined as a 'found on'. Usually amounts to a fine (see above link or the court pages in any local papers.)
The publican will get a more significant fine for allowing you to remain on the premises after hours. In repeat cases the publican may lose his licence


----------



## jdwex (9 May 2006)

*Re: on premises after hours?*



			
				positivenote said:
			
		

> I was in a certain premises after hours on sat night and the garda took everybody's name and addresses, altogether there was easily 30/40 names taken. Could there be any repercutions legally for those whoes names where taken, Thanks



It is agreat way of getting your name in the local paper down the shticks


----------



## woods (9 May 2006)

*Re: on premises after hours?*

The problem is that if they want to prosecute the owner for having people on the premises than they have to produce people that were there. This means that they will have to procecute more than one of the "found ons". I doubt that they will hit everyone so you may be lucky.


----------



## Guest127 (10 May 2006)

*Re: on premises after hours?*

sometimes the pub owners ring the gendarmee to 'clear' the premises. guards make a big deal of it and publican has no more problems clearing premises. Different though if the publican was  happy to be there and serving away. Anyway if you want ammunition, just go the the pub nearest your local garda station. it will be serving drinks very late in most rural towns.  how you use the ammunition is something else though.


----------



## ubiquitous (10 May 2006)

*Re: on premises after hours?*



			
				cuchulainn said:
			
		

> how you use the ammunition is something else though.



Sounds like a handy shortcut to a contempt of court rap!


----------



## shnaek (10 May 2006)

positivenote  - were they checking ID or assuming honesty? The Gardai are great at the auld soft targets. Fair play to them. A credit to the nation. Lord knows what we'd all be up to if it wasn't for them. Drinking late and the likes. Lawdy. Makes me sick to my stomach. Damned adults out drinking late. Back to your beds! You can feck off to the lawless backwaters of France or Germany if you want to be up to that carry on.


----------



## CN624 (10 May 2006)

If it does make it to court and you are fined I think the publican normally pays the fine for the customer. (Well in my local area anyway)


----------



## Sloopy (10 May 2006)

I've been caught a couple of times and I've just given a fake name and assress - I never heard anything after that.

Where were you anyway?


----------



## redbhoy (10 May 2006)

shnaek said:
			
		

> - were they checking ID or assuming honesty?


 
Id say you could just say it wasnt you unless they took id from you. Its your word against his/hers. Theres no way a Garda could remember all 30-40 of you.

I recall an incident where a local criminal was arrested and maintained it wasnt him and got off as the Garda agreed that it wasnt him as the criminal he caught was scruffy looking with long hair. (eh, soap and scissors)
He was on the front of the Star with a big headline "Im Free".


----------



## Ham Slicer (10 May 2006)

redbhoy said:
			
		

> Id say you could just say it wasnt you unless they took id from you. Its your word against his/hers. Theres no way a Garda could remember all 30-40 of you.



I was in a pub in London a few years ago, when they had to close on Sunday afternoon.  Cops turned up about 10 minutes after afternoon closing time and took everyones name and ID.  Cops also had a video camera and everyones face was taken note of.

I don't suppose the Gardai used a camera?


----------



## sitecorp (10 May 2006)

I'd say you'll be OK - if there are 30 - 40 of ye involved the gardai will possibly avoid the workload!

The bar owner might be the only one to face the consequences.


----------



## jhegarty (10 May 2006)

is it up the customer to know the correct closing time?

are you required to ask if they have a late licence if a but is open later... or can you assume they do ?


----------



## bond-007 (10 May 2006)

Now you know why there are windows in the toilets.


----------



## sluice44 (10 May 2006)

About 6 years ago, I was caught after-hours in a pub in a rural town with about 8 other people.  In that town, at that time, it was €50 regardless - if you turned up in court, it was €50.  If you hired a solicitor and stayed away, it was €25 for him and €25 for the court.

The sad/funny thing is I moved to America shortly after the fine.  I was worried about being refused entry etc for being a _criminal_ as the US authorities want to know if you have a criminal record.  I went into my local police station in Ireland to ask if I should declare it.  The 'front desk' actually laughed at me and called in a few of his colleagues to 'confer'.

Long story short, I framed my summons and stuck it on the wall in my 'den' (for want of a better word).


----------



## positivenote (10 May 2006)

okay, so i was locked it was about 4am, the place stoped serving at 3.30 legally and yes i gave the right name and address, honest to a fault. what is the story with a summons anyway, is there no way of going down the local cop shop and paying a fine or something?


----------



## ClubMan (10 May 2006)

sluice44 said:
			
		

> Long story short, I framed my summons and stuck it on the wall in my 'den' (for want of a better word).


"Den" isn't a euphemism for "cell" by any chance?


----------



## Justy (11 May 2006)

If you are prosecuted I'd be very surprised. The old bill dont want to do the paper work, they probably just wanted a pint. They could'nt be arsed - unless they were really after the owner for multiple offences and would like to see his LIC cancelled, then you may have a prob, but its very unlikely.


----------



## Vanilla (11 May 2006)

> Den" isn't a euphemism for "cell" by any chance?


 
Another little gem from ClubMan , made me laugh out loud...


----------



## woods (12 May 2006)

sitecorp said:
			
		

> I'd say you'll be OK - if there are 30 - 40 of ye involved the gardai will possibly avoid the workload!
> 
> The bar owner might be the only one to face the consequences.


As I already said there can not be an offence if there were no "found ons" so if they want to get the bar owner thay have to get someone else.
Sometimes they like to remind the bar owners just who the boss is and unfortunatly people get caught in the middle.


----------

